# Mounting a trailer hitch on rear of a travel trailer



## gds

This may have been covered before, but I could not find it if it was. My question is have any of you mounted a hitch on the rear of your travel trailer to pull your boat and if so what was involved and did it pull alright when finished? I have a 32' Jayco travel trailer and a 22' Triton bayboat that I want to pull behind it. I would appreciate any information that you can give me.


----------



## Don Smith

Did that many years ago. The rear bumper of most pull trailers is not strong enough to handle the weight of the boat. I welded braces to the frame, about 3 feet from the rear of the trailer and fabricated a hitch that did not stress the TT rear bumper. Pulled fine without any issues. Texas has a max length restriction of 65 feet total length, so be aware of that. I was about 75 feet and never had any problems. You won't be able to back that rig, so you have to unhook the boat anytime you need to back up.


----------



## StinkBait

x2, most bumpers are not strong enough for this. Plus, if you have any warranty left on your RV it could void it. As the doc said you can typically add braces and beef up the system. I got a quote for about 1000$ years ago from the guy below, that was to add supports/braces and install the hitch.

http://www.smittysrvwelding.com/


----------



## redexpress

Smitty's just put a new bumper on my 5th wheel. I told them I just wanted to mount my spare on it and use a receiver type bicycle carrier. $625. Completely replaced the OEM and welded on a .250 thick bumper. Probably voided the frame warranty.
The OEM bumpers are paper thin. I wouldn't put anything on it. Maybe at the most a bike carrier with only one bike.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81

Just an FYI, a buddy of mine used to do it all the time, and he had to do a lot to brace the rear bumper of the bumper pull camper he had, but then one day it was raining and he had to hit the brakes in traffic and everything jackknifed. That was the last time he did it. I pull my fifth wheel with the Ford F350 and my wife pulls the 18' Boatright with the Tacoma when we are fishin.


----------



## gds

Thanks for the replies, yes I know that I will have to mount the hitch to the frame and that you can't back up with two trailers, but since it will just be me travelling I will have to do it myself.
I may have a problem with the length, since the boat and TT will be about 60' and then my crew cab dually Dodge I'm probably looking at 80 or 85 feet. I may have to rethink this, thanks for the advice.


----------



## redexpress

A few weeks ago I was at Beacon Bay Marina Lake Livingston shooting the bull with boat ramp bystander. He said he pulled his bass boat behind his 5th. Said he was 80ft + in length. Also said to never go to Arkansas towing double over the length limit.
I just don't recall seeing double tows on TT's.
I'd be thinking about a cabover truck camper myself.


----------



## Scout177

I believe the double tow applies to fifth wheels only. Some states it's legal within certain length limits, some states not legal at all. Never read about anyone being stopped except for the post above. I have a Dodge dually and 40' fifth wheel which came from the factory with a hitch. However, we pull our boat behind my wife's CX5 Mazda.


----------



## cva34

*Max Length*



Floatin Doc said:


> Did that many years ago. The rear bumper of most pull trailers is not strong enough to handle the weight of the boat. I welded braces to the frame, about 3 feet from the rear of the trailer and fabricated a hitch that did not stress the TT rear bumper. Pulled fine without any issues. Texas has a max length restriction of 65 feet total length, so be aware of that. I was about 75 feet and never had any problems. You won't be able to back that rig, so you have to unhook the boat anytime you need to back up.


Best I know 65f is max..And I was exceeding it..Until I talked to a Insurance Man.(not even my insurance man).and He mentioned if you were in a accident..They wiil have lots grounds for not Paying...True or not I decided not to do it any more...


----------



## redexpress

cva34 said:


> Best I know 65f is max..And I was exceeding it..Until I talked to a Insurance Man.(not even my insurance man).and He mentioned if you were in a accident..They wiil have lots grounds for not Paying...True or not I decided not to do it any more...


 Yep, a lot of folks take big financial risks like that. I've heard (on the internet) about folks being overweight, over payload, etc., and being in a wreck. Leaves you wide open for a huge lawsuit with no insurance. 
I didn't work in that plant for 35 years to give it all away to a lawyer.


----------



## rglide09

You can buy a receiver style adjustable hitch you can mount to the frame on your rig. I did that and double towed a 5th wheel and 17' Mako. Mine seemed to bounce a lot, I saw some body work on the 5th wheel cracking around the frame. The boat took a beating on the front end, had to triple strap the bow to keep it from working loose. We didn't do it long and wound up taking 2 vehicles to camp sites for safety. Also your braking power is reduced with extra weight to stop.


----------



## littlejohnbass

Smittys in Houston did mine back in 2005. I pull a 30ft bumper pull with a 20ft tandem axle bass boat. It's roughly 68 to 70 ft depending on truck I was using. Been all over Texas, Arkansas, Missouri, and Louisana with this setup. Smitty built the hitch under the factory bumper and tied it into frame all the way to the rear wheels with extra bracing. 

They do good work...


----------



## littlejohnbass

[/URL]


----------



## Oceola

.


----------



## redexpress

Smitty's at work:


----------



## INDIANAINTEXAS

States have length limits and there are federal limits 65 ft is the federal limit. Trailer frames are not built to accomidate a hitch. Every trailer mfg will void their construction warranty if there is any damage associated to a hitch being installed and used. 5th wheels are a little different. 
If you really need a hitch Installed start it as far forward toward the axels as you can. Use at least three cross braces tied to the frame and run a 2" receiver connected to all 3 cross members And good luck


----------

